# Getting caught



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

So i've been looking for a truck lately, did lots of research and wasn't quite sure about buying new, used, very used... End of year discounts seemed good so i went to look at a nice ram 1500 diesel and made an offer i thought was much too low. Well it wasn't so ive got a brand new truck i wasn't really expecting. Pretty happy with the payments but a bit anxious about diesel in the frozen north! Happy new year!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wallingford said:


> But a bit anxious about diesel in the frozen north!


A block heater, Howes Diesel Treat, and WD-40 will be your best friend...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You shouldn't have any issues. How far north are you?


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

Not too far, i'm just a bit North of montreal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Block Heater should have you started up and running just fine, the fuel treatment will keep your fuel from gelling up in extreme cold, and if you ever do get caught unable to plug in, with glow plug problems or, injector problems causing starting issues the WD-40 should get you started up, and won't destroy a motor like ether starting fluid can...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

ram 1500 diesel? i hope you are not planning to do any actual work with that thing... I'm sure it's fine for playing around but if you are using it as a work truck (lots of weight, towing etc.) i only wish you good luck, as you will need it.

run winter diesel (they start selling it in november everywhere), let your glow plugs do their thing and if they fail make sure you plug in. If issues crop up with any of this use supplemental heat. (reddy heater or stick on block heaters)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

alberteh said:


> ram 1500 diesel? i hope you are not planning to do any actual work with that thing... I'm sure it's fine for playing around but if you are using it as a work truck (lots of weight, towing etc.) i only wish you good luck, as you will need it.


Somewhere between a great engine and the driveshaft they put a fuse....:laughing:

Can I get a truck that has a Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine, Allison Transmission, and a Ford Body?:laughing:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Somewhere between a great engine and the driveshaft they put a fuse...:laughing:


???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BC73RS said:


> ???


It's in here... :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Can I get a truck that has a Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine, Allison Transmission, and a Ford Body?:laughing:


Anything can be done for a price. Sounds like a good Frankenstein project.


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

alberteh said:


> ram 1500 diesel? i hope you are not planning to do any actual work with that thing... I'm sure it's fine for playing around but if you are using it as a work truck (lots of weight, towing etc.) i only wish you good luck, as you will need it.
> 
> I can't see a situation where i would have more than 500 pounds in the box or would tow more than 5000 pounds (have the towing package and the bigger rear axle). Also, most days there will be no weight in or behind it. My maximums are only halfish of the trucks maximums so i'm pretty sure it will cover whatever light duty work i must do with it. So ya i'll be staying well within the half-ton capabilities.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea! I was actually very surprised that the ram 1500 diesel has less payload and towing capabilities than the HEMI, Even with an air bag suspension.
I am actually eyeing the new F-150 which is advertising a 12,000lb towing capacity!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You cannot beat the long life of a diesel. My '03 F350 has 250,000 miles and purrs like a kitten. Thinking about a new one in a couple of years but $65,000 or so is a chunk to bite off.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can tell you that a '14 F-350 Super Duty with the towing package pulls real nice...:thumbup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Somewhere between a great engine and the driveshaft they put a fuse....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a truck that has a Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine, Allison Transmission, and a Ford Body?:laughing:



Actually I think you can with the new F-650/750.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Actually I think you can with the new F-650/750.


Yea... I know...
I was hoping in a truck that was a little bit lighter...:laughing:

Needing a CDL to pull a boat trailer is a bit much...:whistling2:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Can I get a truck that has a Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine, Allison Transmission, and a Ford Body?:laughing:


Check out this site. Looks like you can get your Frankenstein in a kit. http://www.destroked.com/index.php


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Check out this site. Looks like you can get your Frankenstein in a kit. http://www.destroked.com/index.php


Yes, I know about those kits. It was one of the options we were looking at when the '08 F-550 with the cornbinder motor popped with about 30k on it. The motor was replaced under warranty, but geez what are we going to do with that POS once the warranty is up...:laughing:

They will be sold, who can afford the cost of a diesel motor every 30K, and the associated downtime. We'll be buying new with warranty, not making a Frankenstein...


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Used to live in Northern Maine, stones through from northern border. -45 some nights. Had just a lower electric radiator hose heater. Worked great. Now in NJ. Bought a friend's 2013 E250 with heavy suspension and Towing package up to 7,000lbs. Electric everything, captains chairs. Had 7800 miles on it when I bought it in Oct. 2014. Mint condition, no bins.He decided to retire. Well for once being a good guy paid off. He gave it to me for $20K ! Sticker was over $32K


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I live in Northern Alberta and my husband has a 2011 F350 diesel long box. Never had an issue starting it in the winter.


----------

